# Braxton is home



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Braxton is home...
And I don't think I could be any more in love.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gah!!!! He's huge!!! And so stinkin' handsome!!! Can't wait to see him again in about a month!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> Gah!!!! He's huge!!! And so stinkin' handsome!!! Can't wait to see him again in about a month!!!


I know! He's gotten SO much bigger since we went to see the litter a few weeks ago. He's a big puppy!! I am so so so in love with him. He's PERFECT. And adjusting to the others just fine. Annie LOVES "babies" and Zailey is just plain cute with him.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How much does he weigh now?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> How much does he weigh now?


He went straight to the vet today, and was just shy of 15 lbs.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thats great you finally have him home, he looks awesome.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Big guy!!! Zuri was 12 pounds at 8 weeks, Akasha was 9 pounds at 8 weeks and Bailey was 24 pounds at 8.5 weeks...Bailey's puppies were about 14-20 pounds at 8 weeks. I'd say he's right on track :thumb: :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's adorable! You guys are so lucky to have a new puppy......now I really have a bad case of puppy fever (and I know there's no cure for it!!)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so excited for you! Braxton is so cute!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

adorable adorable adorable... can't wait to watch him grow!!! :biggrin:
But you're brave idk what i would do with one more dog, let alone 6 :lol:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

bxusiadbuisabfuisdbfuisdbfuidsbafui SO CUTE.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, my..... how sweet!!! Puppy breath and all!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

What a doll!!!! 

Congratulations....Braxton is one gorgeous pooch!!! And we all know he'll be fed well! :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Northwoods10 said:


> And we all know he'll be fed well! :wink:


Well, he is a DOG after all!
:biggrin:


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

He is super cute!!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh crap. What a stinkin' SWEETHEART!!! Though I can't wait to watch him grow, I kinda want him to stay all cute an' little.  Hey! That's an idea! You, Jon, and Natalie could work on creating MINIATURE Danes!ound:

I'm so glad he's home! How's it going for the little guy?


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

How fun, congrats!!! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweet baby boy! No wonder you're in love! He is a doll. I really hope that he works out in your breeding program. His coloring is really striking. Keep the pictures coming! :tongue:

Can you and Natalie start working on creating a Dane that doesn't shed?? Okay...great...thank you very much. :thumb:


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

He is so handsome!!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

So how did your first night go with Braxton? What did he weight at birth?


----------

